# Ok, it happened



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hey all,

This past weekend I was working at taking down a very huge Silver Maple tree near the house. Everything went well on Sat. However, Sun am., I had sharpened up the good ol' chain saw, had just one more large limb to take down before dropping the tree. Well, it happened. I nailed my left thumb with the saw. I didn't feel a thing other than the glove getting tugged on. When I looked down at it... all I saw was blood. After spending almost 2hrs at the ER, no stitches. The dr and nurses simply glued me back together again and sent me home. I think the fact that I had sharpened the chain and my reflexes it was saved the thumb from... worse. 

To say the least, I got lucky. I believe in safety but, as the saying goes, it can happen at any time.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey bud

I'm glad to see you are OK bud... you need to keep that one it can get you down the road from time to time.. 


===========



Hamlin said:


> Hey all,
> 
> This past weekend I was working at taking down a very huge Silver Maple tree near the house. Everything went well on Sat. However, Sun am., I had sharpened up the good ol' chain saw, had just one more large limb to take down before dropping the tree. Well, it happened. I nailed my left thumb with the saw. I didn't feel a thing other than the glove getting tugged on. When I looked down at it... all I saw was blood. After spending almost 2hrs at the ER, no stitches. The dr and nurses simply glued me back together again and sent me home. I think the fact that I had sharpened the chain and my reflexes it was saved the thumb from... worse.
> 
> To say the least, I got lucky. I believe in safety but, as the saying goes, it can happen at any time.


----------



## Barry99 (Feb 10, 2009)

That was close, glad you are okay. Good job you wore gloves.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I have spent many hours with one of those baby’s, never got burned but almost a few times. We cut wood in Wyoming and heated 100% with wood. I had a Stihl 036. I have now a 310. I run a full chisel tooth chain, cut like mad. I kinda miss those days of getting wood in the fall.



Hamlin said:


> Hey all,
> 
> This past weekend I was working at taking down a very huge Silver Maple tree near the house. Everything went well on Sat. However, Sun am., I had sharpened up the good ol' chain saw, had just one more large limb to take down before dropping the tree. Well, it happened. I nailed my left thumb with the saw. I didn't feel a thing other than the glove getting tugged on. When I looked down at it... all I saw was blood. After spending almost 2hrs at the ER, no stitches. The dr and nurses simply glued me back together again and sent me home. I think the fact that I had sharpened the chain and my reflexes it was saved the thumb from... worse.
> 
> To say the least, I got lucky. I believe in safety but, as the saying goes, it can happen at any time.


----------



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

Sorry to see that. Would you share how the injury happened so others might avoid same or similar? 
I worked for three different tree crews in my area and I still heat my shop with wood. I have seen even the most experienced climbers/cutters get cut. You are not alone. I have come real close (knicked pant legs, scored shoe toes) but have avoided injury, you know what I'm knocking on....


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Sorry to hear that saw bit you. Glad is was minor, but a scare I'm sure. I have a little electric chainsaw I use for yardwork. I try to be very careful with it. But things happen as we know. Hope you heal soon!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey Ken,

At least they were able to glue you back together again.... Unlike Humpty Dumpty :sarcastic:

Looks like it is healing in good order and you have had very little pain with it.

Thanks for posting it for others to see how important safety is. This is shop safety week and there is lots going on to promote it.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Wow! Glad it's not worse then it is Ken. So far, I've been lucky but I'm sure my time is coming.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

The heck with the thumb. Is the tree OK?
:sarcastic:


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I hate it when that happens.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Thanks all. 

As to the "how this happened". Well, first off, stupidity on my part X's 2. To reach the one last limb to cut, I had to get up on a ladder. This was the first mistake. Second, holding on to the ladder with one hand while cutting with the other. The saw itself is light enough to be held with one hand but, completely unsafe. I was half way through the cut with it, when it bit hard and got stuck. So, I reached over with my left hand to help get it out. Just about the same time, it freed up and well... you saw the result. 

I've been around chain saws all my life. I know the in's and out's of cutting tree's, trimming, etc. I just simply had a lapse moment of thought and it "bit" me as a reminder.

Mike, all I can say is this... I won the battle with the tree. :sarcastic: It's down, piled up so I can cut it up later. Going to let it cure for awhile. 

Jerry, I have had McCullogh (sp?), Polan(sp?), still own a homelite electric, JD 35ev (my fav), Stihl 029. 

I debated rather or not to post this injury, really not shop related but, as Bob pointed out. It's still a safety issue. Thanks again for letting me share this with you all.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Wow, how lucky you were to come out with a minor cut.
Glad to see it wasn't any worse.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Ken,

Its great that we can all 'fess up to a simple error which could have been much worse.

Glad to see you got out of this one lightly.

James


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Hamlin sorry to see this but lucky for you it wasn't a thumb or hand missing there buddy. Now as for that cut I would have put some gauze and black tape or if I was Canadian hahaha duct tape on it. Just glad to see that it is not worse be careful with the chainsaws they can do a lot worse.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Ken, real glad to hear you're still complete. Thumbs up to you, mate:jester:


----------



## Barry99 (Feb 10, 2009)

Glenmore said:


> Hamlin sorry to see this but lucky for you it wasn't a thumb or hand missing there buddy. Now as for that cut I would have put some gauze and black tape or if I was Canadian hahaha duct tape on it. Just glad to see that it is not worse be careful with the chainsaws they can do a lot worse.


Glenmore, your remark about duct tape struck a funny chord with me. When I moved from Canada to Louisiana, I had to get my truck inspected. It had holes in body from all the road salt. Told me I had to fix holes and paint new repair. I Had only 2 hours before they closed and planned to leave early am for trip. I went and duct tape(no body fill) every hole and sprayed primer paint outside in 15F weather. They passed it. LOL


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Wow, you did get lucky!!!

When I was in Jr. High school, my cousin John was helping his dad cut some tree branches. Somehow the chain came off the saw and flew into John's face. It took some plastic surgery but he healed. Took many years for the scars to fade.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey Ken,

I'm really glad you didn't get a 'permanent' reminder from the saw. Like you, I've been around CSs for most of my life. I too wouldn't want to be missing a digit. It makes playing guitar and piano, not to mention woodworking a real pain (pun intended).

As for posting this, thanks.....it may save someone else from having a similar lapse.

Be safe out there everyone.

Ed......


----------

